# Prisim TV by CenturyLink - IPTV.. the future?



## yousomad (Dec 19, 2010)

http://www.centurylink.com/Pages/Personal/Iptv/displayTvMarket.html

Prism uses fiber-optic† technology..

* 100% digital picture and sound
backed by CenturyLink’s fiber-optic† technology.


fiber optic channel surfing.. seems like this is going to be the future replacing cable and satellite :clap:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Aren't there several F.O. providers out there?


----------



## yousomad (Dec 19, 2010)

I imagine there are. Looks like one of the first in las vegas, new to me.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh, I wasn't thinking about the region. Sorry about that.


----------



## yousomad (Dec 19, 2010)

Dale Rasco said:


> Oh, I wasn't thinking about the region. Sorry about that.


No prob the only other one I've heard of that is very similar is uverse from at&t


----------

